# Photoshop CS6



## Pumba19

i feel out of date.. i only have photoshop 7 lol


----------



## Otter

Pumba19 said:


> i feel out of date.. i only have photoshop 7 lol


Me too. I think mine is 5 or 6. I'd check, but my pc is currently won't boot...
:yuck:

I actually use NX2 99% of the time.


----------



## sammydog

The de-blurring looks awesome!


----------



## rik6230

I have the CS6 Pre Release. Beautiful dark interface but the de-blurring tool is not in this version  

CS 6 interface


----------



## soxOZ

I'm sure that CS6 will have some extra tools that will be really good & useful over previous versions, but I saw this video a few months back and though WOW...
But then to only read weeks after it was posted that Adobe admitted that they had fudged it by getting a good shot and making it blurry then deblurring it using this tool...

I'm sure that it will work to a certain degree, but maybe not as good as many may like or hope to what Adobe's claims it can do...
Just like the content aware tool that Adobe almost made you think that it would remove anything in a photo to replace it with what was originally behind. 
Although I do use it a lot, and it works to a very limited degree, but in reality it's not as good as doesn't do what Adobe claimed it would...

Just saying so peoples expectations don't get crushed when buying expensive software with claims of miraculous fixes and find it won't do what they want..!!!.


----------



## rik6230

soxOZ said:


> I'm sure that CS6 will have some extra tools that will be really good & useful over previous versions, but I saw this video a few months back and though WOW...
> But then to only read weeks after it was posted that Adobe admitted that they had fudged it by getting a good shot and making it blurry then deblurring it using this tool...
> 
> I'm sure that it will work to a certain degree, but maybe not as good as many may like or hope to what Adobe's claims it can do...
> Just like the content aware tool that Adobe almost made you think that it would remove anything in a photo to replace it with what was originally behind.
> Although I do use it a lot, and it works to a very limited degree, but in reality it's not as good as doesn't do what Adobe claimed it would...
> 
> Just saying so peoples expectations don't get crushed when buying expensive software with claims of miraculous fixes and find it won't do what they want..!!!.


For me Photoshop is magic. 
About the expectations; You can buy expensive software like photoshop but that's no guarantee you can fix every photo. I believe most of the time it's not the shortcoming of Photoshop but the ignorance of the user. You have to spent hundreds of hours and more on Photoshop to understand just a little bit of this program.

The content aware tool, you mentioned, can not remove every thing but in my opinion this is one of the "magic" examples of PS 5. Even the most uninitiated person can use it if the situation is not to difficult 

Example (Photo just out of the camera)










A quick selection with the " lasso " tool.










Then click " Edit " -" Fill", "Select" -"Deselect" and "voila" . It took me 30 secunds :curtain: (Some after work has to be done) Isn't this magic ?


----------



## rik6230

Water dog.

Photoshop CS6 and the plug inn Nik software. (bleach bypass )


----------



## Otter

Great work rik.
Very nice.


----------



## soxOZ

Nice job Rik, hard to beat Nik Software with all their filters...


----------



## Takasnooze

just beautiful!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Need to save my pennies for CS6. I took a class over the fall/winter and got to use the pre-release software. It was AWESOME. It makes me feel pretty bad about my PS Elements!


----------



## rik6230

CarolinaCasey said:


> Need to save my pennies for CS6. I took a class over the fall/winter and got to use the pre-release software. It was AWESOME. It makes me feel pretty bad about my PS Elements!


I'm using CS for about 3 years but daily I find new features (for me new  )
It's great.


----------



## rik6230

Some CS "paintings"


----------



## Neeko13

If I bought Cs5 now, how much is that now, and can u update to CS6????? awesome pics and changes ....


----------



## rik6230

Nash666 said:


> If I bought Cs5 now, how much is that now, and can u update to CS6????? awesome pics and changes ....


https://store1.adobe.com/cfusion/store/html/index.cfm?store=OLS-US&pid=3350462&

I don't know the CS6 relaese date. But maybe you can better wait and safe the update money. For the time being; get a CS 5 demo version.


----------



## rik6230

Tower Bridge London..


----------



## Montana's Mommy

rik said:


> Water dog.
> 
> Photoshop CS6 and the plug inn Nik software. (bleach bypass )


 That is way to KOOL!!!!


----------



## davebeech

hey Rik, that London bridge is amazing !!!!


----------



## rik6230

davebeech said:


> hey Rik, that London bridge is amazing !!!!



Thanks Dave. Photoshop is driving me crazy :doh:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

rik your photo's are amazing...I've always admired them. I haven't used photo shop for years but with all the updates I'm very temped to get back into it. I know when I was using it, it took a long time to figure it out...is there anything on line to help learn it a little more quickly?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## rik6230

FeatherRiverSam said:


> rik your photo's are amazing...I've always admired them. I haven't used photo shop for years but with all the updates I'm very temped to get back into it. I know when I was using it, it took a long time to figure it out...is there anything on line to help learn it a little more quickly?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete.

You can find (almost) all the information you need on the internet. Google on "photoshop tutorial" followed by the aspect you want to learn; f.e. sharpening, editing, layers, retouching and so on and you will find it. You also can look on Lynda.com. Look for Chris Orwig. 
I also do many tutorials (like tower bridge) to learn. 

But be careful: photoshop is addictive


----------



## rik6230

Out of bounds again


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

That's awesome rik...really nice work!


Pete


----------



## rik6230

Thanks Pete


----------



## davebeech

just seen your latest masterpiece Rik, that is just brilliant !!!


----------



## rik6230

Thanks Dave


----------



## rik6230

i

This is my new signature picture. : I'm not sure if the reflection of Paco is correct.  So if you have any ideas, please let me know


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

woa!!! this is amazing!!!! you're awesome at it!!!


----------



## davebeech

Rik, your new sig pic is just awesome !!!!


----------



## rik6230

Ellejee said:


> woa!!! this is amazing!!!! you're awesome at it!!!





davebeech said:


> Rik, your new sig pic is just awesome !!!!


Thank you


----------



## rik6230

New signature picture 

I used the Refine Edge and gradient tool in CS5, some brushes and filters. I wonder how this looks on canvas.


----------



## Ivyacres

Ric, we are amazed by the pics you post, fantastic . The news about the cs6 upgrade tempts me to buy CS5 right now cuz Amazon sent me a code for $400 off Photoshop CS5.

I love manipulating pics, it's a fun pastime. Here's one of me in Vegas. I replaced a parrot with my son's dog, Myloschz, who sits on my left shoulder 'like a parrot'.

Debbie


----------



## rik6230

Ivyacres said:


> I love manipulating pics, it's a fun pastime. Here's one of me in Vegas. I replaced a parrot with my son's dog, Myloschz, who sits on my left shoulder 'like a parrot'.
> 
> Debbie


Great photo manipulation.  I love it.


----------



## tobysmommy

That's an awesome signature, Rik. I love the canvas effect!


----------



## rik6230

In #7 I wrote PS is magic. Look at the "content awareness" and the "content update" tool in CS6. That is beyond magic, isn't it ?


----------



## rbrooks

Rik

You're right it is "Magic"!!

For someone getting into digital photo, what's a good software package to start with??

Thanks;

Bob


----------



## rik6230

rbrooks said:


> Rik
> 
> For someone getting into digital photo, what's a good software package to start with??
> 
> Thanks;
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,

I started with Picasa. It's free software.
In my opinion, Photoshop elements is the best software package to start with. It will cost you about $ 90.


----------



## rbrooks

Rik

Thanks!!!
Photoshop elements 10? 

I'll have to pick up a copy!!

Bob


----------



## Zazoo

This is soooooooooooooo cool... I am wanting to save my pennies for CS6.. I have CS5 at the moment and the pre-release of cs6 trial version.. 
I'd love to learn this effect... Is there a tutorial to follow to try to create this?



rik said:


> Water dog.
> 
> Photoshop CS6 and the plug inn Nik software. (bleach bypass )


----------



## Zazoo

OMG... I am TOTALLY IN LOVE with this one... You are my Photoshop Hero.. I am going Gaga over your art.. I am your biggest fan now.. WOW!!!! I hope one day to be as good as you.. WOW!!!!



rik said:


> Out of bounds again


----------



## rik6230

rbrooks said:


> Rik
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Photoshop elements 10?
> 
> I'll have to pick up a copy!!
> 
> Bob


Yes 10 is the latest version


----------



## rik6230

My Golden Madison said:


> OMG... I am TOTALLY IN LOVE with this one... You are my Photoshop Hero.. I am going Gaga over your art.. I am your biggest fan now.. WOW!!!! I hope one day to be as good as you.. WOW!!!!



Thanks


----------



## Neeko13

Im heading to the store tonite to get a new Photography program, Im working with Roxio Creator Plus now, have been for 3 to 5 years, looking for something more advanced, but not too too much $$....Should I start with Photoshop CS 1, or head right to Photoshop CS 3 or 4, and Im only looking to spend @ 300.00, thanks for any input....:wavey: Looking to spruce up my pics, and play with them., be creative...


----------



## Neeko13

Rik, I see that you have advised someone to start with Photoshop element 10, I think I 'd like to go a step or two above that, any suggestions? Thanks..


----------



## rik6230

Nash666 said:


> Rik, I see that you have advised someone to start with Photoshop element 10, I think I 'd like to go a step or two above that, any suggestions? Thanks..


Hi Nash666,

Their is only Photoshop elements.(10 is the latest version) or Photoshop CS (5 is the latest version. CS 6 is coming up soon).

Here you can read what is the difference.

You can download some free trial versions. Click

And of course their is Adobe Light room. Here  you can read what is the difference of CS5/Elements 10 and Lightroom 3


----------



## Hunter'sMom

I have been using Lightroom 4, and I really like it. Granted, I don't do anything awesome like Rik, and I only mildly manipulate photos (ie removing a leash or something for the photo), so it works for what I need as well as my budget (student version!). Maybe once I get more advanced, I'll turn to Photoshop. The trial versions are great for figuring out what works for you!


----------



## Neeko13

Thanks Rik, and Hunter's mom, when I get time today, I will check those sites out....CS5 was $199.00 at our local store last nite, not bad....


----------



## rik6230

Nash666 said:


> Thanks Rik, and Hunter's mom, when I get time today, I will check those sites out....CS5 was $199.00 at our local store last nite, not bad....


199 dollars. Are you sure ? The normal price at this moment is between 500 and 700 dollars. (Amazon 542 dollars)


----------



## Neeko13

Ill double check the price again, but that's what it said..bestbuy.com
Ill let you know....


----------



## BajaOklahoma

If you have a friend who is a teacher (and sometimes students qualify), you can get an academic discount - which can be significiant. Just be sure they aren't interested in photography, as we can only get one discount per person (and the companies do keep records which they check).
There is a lot of documentation required (varies by manufacturer) and the company usually sends you the registration number to activate the program later (and don't lose it or you have a brick).

And they do discount the old versions right before the new ones come out.


----------



## Neeko13

Ok it's the CS5 extended 12: student & teacher addition, $ 199.00....what's the difference, I see that CS5 v 12.0 is $ 633.00 :doh: thanks.....


----------



## Neeko13

BajaOklahoma, is it the same program completely?? Thanks... I know a teacher....Hmmmmm.....interesting..


----------



## rik6230

Nash666 said:


> BajaOklahoma, is it the same program completely?? Thanks... I know a teacher....Hmmmmm.....interesting..


The only differences is the price  Click


----------



## tobysmommy

I just bought Photoshop CS6 Extended. I'm so excited! There will be a bit of a learning curve, as my last version was CS2, but the GUI looks quite similar. Any nifty insider tricks or useful tips from the pros (er... Rik)?


----------



## GoldenCamper

tobysmommy said:


> I just bought Photoshop CS6 Extended. I'm so excited! There will be a bit of a learning curve, as my last version was CS2, but the GUI looks quite similar. Any nifty insider tricks or useful tips from the pros (er... Rik)?


Oh god it's probably like going to school again. Happy with CS2 myself, no help.

I would love to see some of your PS work. Rik has posted some interesting (and beautiful artwork) a while back.

I never got into the heavy stuff. Just use it occasionally for curves, levels, a few other things. Lightroom is a lot of fun too.

I really should play more. Done a few "little planet" type stuff like in this link. Kinda fun 

‘Little Planet’ Panoramic Photography - Chill Out Point

That is just fun stuff. There are some serious PS masters out there that leave me in disbelief. Like restoring old photos for one. Colorizing them too. It really amazes me what can be done.


----------



## tobysmommy

I drool over Rik's artwork. My own work is mostly dry commercial work - logos, ads, banners, etc. - and some photo editing and animation. I used to do more creative stuff years ago, but I never seem to have the time these days. Maybe this winter, when life slows down a bit and there's a log fire crackling in the grate... 

The "Little Planet" stuff looks like fun - very neat! I should give that a try some time. Thanks for the link!  And yes, some of the PS work that's out there is astonishing.


----------



## rik6230

Most of the time I use PS to Improve my photos. Chris Orwig is a real pro. You can find his video lessons on Lynda.com. He is a master.
This is a photo from the stairs in " Le Grand Palais" Paris. (CS5)


----------



## tobysmommy

Thanks for that URL, Rik. I'll check it out.


----------



## soxOZ

Be quick as this offer Ends on the 30th Aug from B&H Photo (







Link Here to Page)...

*Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 + Photoshop CS6 for Windows & Mac 
*Plus extras for *$389* *for BOTH*....


----------



## cisobe

If you dont need lightroom, Adorama has Photoshop cs6 for $249 too, do a quick Google search to find the link.


----------



## JeffP

Apparently, K-12 is eligible for student pricing...I see a copy of CS6 Extended in my 10 year old's future 

$189.99 for download version on Amazon:








Amazon.com: Adobe Photoshop Extended CS6 Student and Teacher Edition: Software


----------



## cisobe

Wish I could take advantage of the K-12 educational version, but my kid won't be in kindergarten for another 4 years... Luckily I got in on that special I posted. My copy of Light room 4 and Photoshop CS6 just shipped, I should have it soon.... $389 for LR4 and PS CS6 plus some software educational dvds, not a bad deal if I say so my self.

Looking forward to trying the content aware move tools, and all the other new features!


----------



## tobysmommy

Wow. I'm about 3 weeks into owning CS6 and I love this program! With the addition of Smart Sharpening and Smart Objects, it's taking post-processing on my photos to a whole new level. I found this great tutorial (Really Smart Sharpening - Photo Tips @ Earthbound Light) on using these tools to apply better sharpening in post, and it makes a huge difference, I think. With PSPX4 (or even CS2) the only option was using USM and maybe a high-pass overlay, and the results weren't that great. It seemed like I had to sacrifice sharpness if I wanted low noise, even on correctly exposed low ISO images. With CS6's Smart Sharpen and Smart Objects and using this technique, I think I'm getting some nice results. Compare:

PP done in PSPX4 using USM:







PP done in CS6 using Smart Sharpen:








Have any of you made some cool discoveries you'd care to share?


----------



## cisobe

Nice Shots!

I got my Photoshop CS6 and Lightroom 4 this past Wednesday. So far I'm totally loving both! I've been using LR a lot, and I like it so much I've gone back and have started reprocessing some older raw photos.

The Clarity slider is awesome!!! It really pulls out a lot of detail from an image, coupling that with the sharpen tools, gradient filter and adjustment pen makes it so much easier to pull detail and adjust overall exposures in raw files so much easier!

Tobysmommy, u should really try out the Raw converter in PS CS6, if you like the smart sharpen tool in CS6, you'll also love the clarity slider and sharpen tools in Adobe Raw.... from what I read, it has the same raw processing engine as LR4, and it looks like it has the same tools (I played with it a little last night and tonight).


----------



## tobysmommy

cisobe said:


> I've been using LR a lot, and I like it so much I've gone back and have started reprocessing some older raw photos.


LOL! Me too, except I did it in CS6. I actually have LR4 as well (bought the bundle), but I haven't used it much yet. I had never had LR before (just downloaded a trial once) so I'm a bit lost in it. But I'll definitely give it a try. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## cisobe

tobysmommy said:


> LOL! Me too, except I did it in CS6. I actually have LR4 as well (bought the bundle), but I haven't used it much yet. I had never had LR before (just downloaded a trial once) so I'm a bit lost in it. But I'll definitely give it a try. Thanks for the tip!


Did you buy the LR4 and Photoshop CS6 bundle from BHPhoto, the one that came with the two DVD tutorials?

The LR4 tutorial is pretty good, I used LR3, and the DVD showed me features I didn't even know were there! The new raw processing engine seems like it can pull more information from the raw files a lot cleaner. Fun stuff...


----------



## tobysmommy

cisobe said:


> Did you buy the LR4 and Photoshop CS6 bundle from BHPhoto, the one that came with the two DVD tutorials?


No, unfortunately not. :no: I ordered it before you posted that link, straight from Adobe. They offered a price break if you get both programs at once, but no tutorials. Mind you, I'm not sure the BHP deal would have been available to us Canucks? Found some LR4 tutes online though, and I'm starting to get the hang of it.


----------



## rik6230

tobysmommy said:


> Wow. I'm about 3 weeks into owning CS6 and I love this program! With the addition of Smart Sharpening and Smart Objects, it's taking post-processing on my photos to a whole new level. I found this great tutorial
> Have any of you made some cool discoveries you'd care to share?


Great photo. The second one has much more color. Beautiful. Thanks for the link. 

I often use the "High Pass" sharpening. Photoshop tutorial: High Pass Sharpening


----------



## tobysmommy

Thank you for that link, Rik! I'll give that a try, too.


----------



## rik6230

A very strong tool in CS 6 is camera raw 7. I can do maybe 80 % of the necessary adjustments in CR7. Here you can learn more about camera raw.
Click or/and click
The Lynda.com dvd from Chris Orwig is really great !


----------



## rik6230

This couple asked me for a canvas of this picture. It has to be 1.7 x 0.80 meters wide. (6.7 x 31.5 inches). For a 12 mp camera (my old nikon d2x) that is a challenge.
With the "content aware" tool I remove the couple to the right and I stick some ocean to the left side. PS is MAGIC !

Original:










PS foto


----------



## rbrooks

Rik

Very nice!!!

Bob


----------



## rik6230

An experiment with the animation tool


----------



## rik6230

Another CS animation. I think for web pages it is a great tool. (I'am learning  )


----------



## pandamonium

rik said:


> Water dog.
> 
> Photoshop CS6 and the plug inn Nik software. (bleach bypass )


Ok...you had me at water dog....this is what my heart has been trying to do with art!


----------



## rik6230

My picture of the bald eagle and photoshop  It's my new wallpaper :


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

That's absolutely beautiful rik...breath taking image. WOW!

Pete


----------



## rik6230

FeatherRiverSam said:


> That's absolutely beautiful rik...breath taking image. WOW!
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete !


----------



## tobysmommy

Great image, Rik!


----------



## rik6230

Photoshop tut; End of the world


----------



## Lucannelle-gao

rik said:


> For me Photoshop is magic.
> About the expectations; You can buy expensive software like photoshop but that's no guarantee you can fix every photo. I believe most of the time it's not the shortcoming of Photoshop but the ignorance of the user. You have to spent hundreds of hours and more on Photoshop to understand just a little bit of this program.
> 
> The content aware tool, you mentioned, can not remove every thing but in my opinion this is one of the "magic" examples of PS 5. Even the most uninitiated person can use it if the situation is not to difficult
> 
> Example (Photo just out of the camera)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick selection with the " lasso " tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then click " Edit " -" Fill", "Select" -"Deselect" and "voila" . It took me 30 secunds :curtain: (Some after work has to be done) Isn't this magic ?


I like it but i don't understand... When I do the same thing, it fills me with color or patterns ... I can not get the background of the image. How do you do?? It's magic!


----------



## Lucannelle-gao

My work: Through the seasons, the country 










Forest:









River:


----------



## rik6230

Lucannelle-gao said:


> I like it but i don't understand... When I do the same thing, it fills me with color or patterns ... I can not get the background of the image. How do you do?? It's magic!


You can not use it for every photo. There has to be some space.

A vacation picture from Venice.










Select with the lasso tool.












Go to " edit" and " fill "










This is the next picture










Click " OK "










Go to "Select" and "de-Select" 

The result. You have to fine tune it.










I used CS 6


----------



## Lucannelle-gao

It's just with CS6 ? Because I have CS5...


----------



## rik6230

Lucannelle-gao said:


> It's just with CS6 ? Because I have CS5...


No, also with CS5. Click for a CS5 tutorial. If it does not work show me the photo if you want, maybe I can help you 

I like your "out of bounds" photos


----------



## Lucannelle-gao

Thanks... the problem is that i do this, it becomes black... 

I have photoshop in French... i don't understand the problem...


----------



## rik6230

Lucannelle-gao said:


> Thanks... the problem is that i do this, it becomes black...
> 
> I have photoshop in French... i don't understand the problem...


Show me the photo and tell me what you want. 
I understand (a little bit) french).


----------



## rik6230

After the end of the world here is: born of a planet.


----------



## tobysmommy

Very cool, Rik! Are you taking photos of various subjects, converting them to B&W, and then combining them into these collages?


----------



## rik6230

Thank you tobbysmommy. 

I use my own photos but also (free) stockphoto's and I create objects with photoshop. (for this photo the small and the large planet.) Working on such a photo helps you to understand photoshop. That is the reason why i'm doing it.
(and it is fun)
The same dog :curtain: a detail: the light in the sand just behind the angel.


----------



## tobysmommy

Another cool image! Very well done!


----------



## mddolson

*Photoshop Camera Raw*



rik said:


> A very strong tool in CS 6 is camera raw 7. I can do maybe 80 % of the necessary adjustments in CR7. Here you can learn more about camera raw.
> Click or/and click
> The Lynda.com dvd from Chris Orwig is really great !


I just came across this thread.
I'm using PS CS5 extended, it also has camera raw. 

Mike D


----------



## cisobe

mddolson said:


> I just came across this thread.
> I'm using PS CS5 extended, it also has camera raw.
> 
> Mike D


Just keep in mind, adobe doesn't typically update older versions of their software to support newer cameras. Light room does all the same raw editing as camera raw, however any more image editing will still require Photoshop.


----------



## mddolson

*Camera Raw*



cisobe said:


> Just keep in mind, adobe doesn't typically update older versions of their software to support newer cameras. Light room does all the same raw editing as camera raw, however any more image editing will still require Photoshop.


True ACR 6.7 was the last official release for PS CS5 (may 2012).
It works fine with my Canon, XSi, (D450), brothers T3, & daughters T3i raw files. 

Mike D


----------



## soxOZ

cisobe said:


> Just keep in mind, adobe doesn't typically update older versions of their software to support newer cameras. Light room does all the same raw editing as camera raw, however any more image editing will still require Photoshop.


If you are only going to improve the IQ of your photo, then LR (Lightroom) or any other photo processing software will do it all, *and you will only need PS (Photoshop) if you are going to manipulate the original contents of the photo*, like removing subjects/objects, or adding to the photo (people, animals or objects).

But if you want to manipulate your image, and you have LR (or similar) and do all your processing in there, you can save it as a JPG, TIFF, PSD DNG etc and then open this in the current or earlier versions of PSCS, and through ACR if you want.


----------



## mddolson

I have photoshop because I'm a Scuba Diving Instructor, & "dabble" in underwater photography. I use PS for WB adjustment, restoring lost red layer & reducing blue cast & reducing back scatter in U/W photos).

MikeD


----------



## Otter

mddolson said:


> I'm a Scuba Diving Instructor, & "dabble" in underwater photography.


Sorry for the small hijack here, but Mike, your comment brings back some memories... I used to do a lot of scuba diving. We (my dad and brothers) used to do a lot of ship wreck diving in the Great Lakes back in the 80's. Before is was popular.

In the late 70's, my dad and some of his buddies researched, found, and charted many, if not most, of the wrecks people dive today.

My dad used to do a lot of underwater photography too. As I recall, he used what was called Ikelite housings for his Nikon F bodies and Sony video cameras. I remember a couple took a bath too... (housing leaked).

Great times. I don't really miss it though. It was pretty scary (to me) at times.


----------



## mddolson

I've been diving since the late 70's.
The Great Lakes & St Lawrence are indeed great areas for shipwrecks, & until recently my favourite kind of diving. 
Last year I did some cenote cavern dives near Tulum, Mexico, & I think I've found my next challenge: cave diving, which requires considerable training & equipment upgrades.

I have a relatively inexpensive ($500) Ikelite housing for an Olympus P&S camera & Nikonos SB105 Strobe that I shoot with. I've had it for about 5 years & luckily never had a flood.
Current DSLR housings are over $1000 & just out of my price range.
If I flooded the P&S, you can easily pick up another for a couple hundread $ on eBay.

Mike D


----------



## tobysmommy

Hey! Fellow divers! I spend a fair amount of time diving Great Lakes wrecks and taking shots. I'm saving up for an Ikelite or Sea & Sea housing for my 7D, and meanwhile I've got a Sea & Sea DX-2G and a YS-110 strobe. It works, although a second strobe would be handy at lower depths. Great to know there are other divers here! 

(...now back to our regularly scheduled program...)


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

tobysmommy said:


> Hey! Fellow divers! I spend a fair amount of time diving Great Lakes wrecks and taking shots. I'm saving up for an Ikelite or Sea & Sea housing for my 7D, and meanwhile I've got a Sea & Sea DX-2G and a YS-110 strobe. It works, although a second strobe would be handy at lower depths. Great to know there are other divers here!
> 
> (...now back to our regularly scheduled program...)


In bed reading this brought back a lot of fond memories. I'll never forget the first time I dove off the Pacific Coast. I'd done a lot of driving along the Pacific Coast Highway for steelhead fishing and other adventures....the view off the highway over looking the Pacific is nothing short of breath taking. But the first time I dove in the Pacific I couldn't believe what was under all that water! Talk about breath taking...it opened up a whole new world.

Living in the mountains now I still find myself missing the atmosphere of the ocean and all the wonderful times we shared there. I have done some diving in the streams & rivers up here for fishing purposes and it was kind of nice not having to worry about that Great White having you for lunch.

I never did any underwater photography but I can certainly see where it would be something that would spark my interest.

I'd love to see any underwater photographs any of you may have but maybe we should save that for another thread.

Pete & Woody


----------



## mddolson

Finally broke down & ordered Photoshop CS6.
It's a pretty good price when upgrading from CS5.
I have not had a chance to kick the tires on it yet.
Mike D


----------



## goodog

*Big Change at Adobe -on ALL software*

I beta test Photoshop for Adobe. They have changed the way in which you can purchase present and future versions of all Creative Suite products. Users need to subscribe to their software, -Photoshop is front and center in this decision. 

I know a little too much about what has happened. 

All Creative Cloud software post-CS6 can only be purchased via a monthly subscription. Nearly all pros who use their software think they have blown a greed gasket-but its real. 

All incremental upgrades--not updates--will be rolled into this service. It already has been. :no:

If you own PSCS6-and get into the PS-CC before 8-31--they will likely extend this deadline--you qualify for a price of $10/month. The entire Master Suite is $20/month. In an 18-24 month upgrade cycle-that is a little less that a "perpetual license"--Adobese for software buys-PSCS6-Extended. 
CC users will get the new goodies far ahead of others. 

None of this is opinion--its what they are doing 

have a q---please ask


----------



## mddolson

Kicked the tires on CS 6. 
I love the new non-destructive crop. & finally they added crop ratios settings ie 6x4 & 16x 9 etc

Mike D


----------



## rik6230

mddolson said:


> Kicked the tires on CS 6.
> I love the new non-destructive crop. & finally they added crop ratios settings ie 6x4 & 16x 9 etc
> Mike D


Maybe I'm wrong but I think this tool already existed in CS4/CS5. 

In CS4:
-Open a picture and duplicate (copy) the layer.










-Choose the crop tool and choose the "Width and Height" (You have to calculate it yourself)
That is a little bit easier in CS6:curtain










-Crop the photo and than choose "hide" instead of "delete".
With the "arrow tool" you can change the crop anytime.


----------



## rik6230

Out of bounce and some brushes :wave:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

rik said:


> Out of bounce and some brushes :wave:


That's just fantastic rik!!! And Merry Christmas to you and yours.


Pete & Woody


----------



## rik6230

Thank you Pete  The best wishes for 2014 !!


----------



## dborgers

I have PhotoShop, but I've found Paint.net just as useful. Does the same things, for everyday use has the same functions and it's free.

At first, I had to hunt a little to find functions like 'sharpen, unmask, etc.' but they're all there in the menu.

Paint.NET - Free Software for Digital Photo Editing


----------



## rik6230

I never worked with paint.net so I don't know but as you are comfortable with it it's OK 
click to compare


----------



## dborgers

rik said:


> I never worked with paint.net so I don't know but as you are comfortable with it it's OK
> click to compare


I use both, but for people doing everyday stuff that don't want to shell out for PhotoShop it's free and handy


----------



## Ivyacres

Merry Christmas Rik, as always your pics are amazing.


----------

